# Afew questions before i go



## kr1kit (3 Jan 2008)

So I've got 10 days left before i fly out to Saint Jean for BMQ, and I've got afew questions to ask. 

In the booklet that they give us at our swearing in Ceremony with all the information for Saint Jean, there are 2 pages missing from mine(pages 7-8). I was wondering if everybody has this, or if my copy is bunk and I need to go get a new one from the recruiting center. I thought I'd ask on here before driving all the way downtown to see. I posted pictures below of pages 6 and 9 for those who need a reference. 







What are the advantages of opening an account with the canadian forces bank? I need to decide weather or not to close my TD bank account before i go and set a new one up when i get on base, or just keep this one. 

And finally, I'm confused about the security clearance forms that I received. It says that we need to fill out this form to receive level I,II, or III clearance. My recruiter at the ceremony said that all infantrymen would only need "reliability status" which we already have, and would never get higher than that. But on the papers for Saint Jean, it said we need to fill out this new security form and hand it in when we get there.

Thanks for your help,
kr1kit


----------



## RTaylor (3 Jan 2008)

I wouldnt worry too much about security status, signing the basic stuffs just means your not a commie or a terrorist IMO.

Its when you get something like Intelligence or Comms Research that you start needing a higher security clearance, or an officer thats being shown some classified material.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Jan 2008)

Go here for the current CFLRS St. Jean Joining Instructions.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Jan 2008)

Whizzleteats said:
			
		

> I wouldn't worry too much about security status, signing the basic stuffs just means your not a commie or a terrorist IMO.
> 
> Its when you get something like Intelligence or Comms Research that you start needing a higher security clearance, or an officer that's being shown some classified material.



Not entirely true, there are other trades that need higher security clearances. For example I have a Level II clearance.


----------



## kr1kit (3 Jan 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Go here for the current CFLRS St. Jean Joining Instructions.



Thank you very much, the package they gave us was from January 07.

The whole bus schedule leaving the airport is news to me, they told us we're have to take taxi's.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Jan 2008)

kr1kit said:
			
		

> Thank you very much, the package they gave us was from January 07.
> 
> The whole bus schedule leaving the airport is news to me, they told us we're have to take taxi's.



Better talk to the CFRC on that one to make sure.


----------



## edmonton1 (4 Jan 2008)

honestly, don't shutdown your account, i'm with TD and i just got a direct desposit form and it worked out fine, they'res a few guys that just complety killed their accounts and they're paychecks are fucked. and you have next to no time to deal with this shit in BMQ so if your interested in an army account just wait till your settled.


----------



## kincanucks (4 Jan 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> I wouldnt worry too much about security status, signing the basic stuffs just means your not a commie or a terrorist IMO.
> 
> Its when you get something like Intelligence or Comms Research that you start needing a higher security clearance, or an officer thats being shown some classified material.



My version:

It is better to not talk and keep people thinking that you are a fool then to open your mouth and remove all doubt.


----------



## danchapps (5 Jan 2008)

kr1kit said:
			
		

> And finally, I'm confused about the security clearance forms that I received. It says that we need to fill out this form to receive level I,II, or III clearance. My recruiter at the ceremony said that all infantrymen would only need "reliability status" which we already have, and would never get higher than that. But on the papers for Saint Jean, it said we need to fill out this new security form and hand it in when we get there.


Yeah, if I were you I'd head back to the CFRC, get a photocopy of the form you've already handed in, keep that for your records. Use it to fill in your form this go around because you will wind up in a log jam without it, plus you'll tick off the ident folks, and you don't want to do that.



			
				edmonton1 said:
			
		

> honestly, don't shutdown your account, i'm with TD and i just got a direct desposit form and it worked out fine, they'res a few guys that just complety killed their accounts and they're paychecks are ****ed. and you have next to no time to deal with this crap in BMQ so if your interested in an army account just wait till your settled.



Agreed. When you get to St-Jean, you will have Zero time to take care of personal stuff. Get the direct deposit form from TD, your local branch can print it up in about 4 1/2 seconds, keep it and deal with that stuff later. You have more important things to worry about than a bank account. Best of luck!




18


----------



## kincanucks (5 Jan 2008)

_And finally, I'm confused about the security clearance forms that I received. It says that we need to fill out this form to receive level I,II, or III clearance. My recruiter at the ceremony said that all infantrymen would only need "reliability status" which we already have, and would never get higher than that. But on the papers for Saint Jean, it said we need to fill out this new security form and hand it in when we get there._

Actually an INF soldier needs Level I up to MWO then they need Level II so fill out the form properly and completely and carry on.


----------



## Good2Golf (6 Jan 2008)

Keep copies of every major form you fill out, if you can.  Yes, there are computer databases and all, but never underestimate the value of having a hard copy of important things in your hot little mitts.

Good luck!

G2G


----------



## bran (13 Feb 2008)

QUESTION REMOVED FROM POST - OPSEC/NEED TO KNOW

*The Army.ca staff*


----------

